# Dumped 15 Pounds of Useless Steel



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

On my 2004, above the black plastic panels in front of the rear bumper, there's a big V shaped piece of steel bolted to the bottom of the trunk floor. 

Apparently, it's some type of trailer hitch support for use in Australia. In the US, all it does is hold a couple of screws in place to help support the black plastic panels.

Long story short, I opened up the black plastic panels last night, unbolted this thing and threw it in the recycling bin. The panels are still bolted to the underbody up front -- and can still be attached to bumpers with their push pins. The panels don't sag, don't move at speed and don't make any noise.

So if you want to dump 15 pounds of useless steel -- take a look into this. To be honest, I was concerned that safety might be compromised in a rear impact -- but this thing is only attached to sheet metal. Besides the spare tire and wheel are right above this area -- so there's your necessary stiffness.


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

i know the next time i go to the track im sheddin some extra weight like the spare and jack, skid plate, and any other nick nacks, not sure if my 06 has the same tow hitch thing your talking about, ill have to check


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It sure does. Just not sure if the black plastic panels will go back into place as cleanly as my 2004 did. Seriously? Take a look this weekend. You will not believe how heavy, and pointless, this thing is.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

A guy in my local group mentioned this last weekend. I will be removing mine this weekend when I install the rear GSRs.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Pics, b_a, pics!!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have pix of when you took that thing out? I would be interested to see how easy it really is....


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Pics, b_a, pics!!


:agree


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Remove two push pins,4-6 nuts(can't remember exact #) and traction control lines from clips(they are attached to plastic cover)-lower and remove plastic cover. Remove 4 nuts from v-brace and pry a little and it will slide off-throw away. Reinstall plastic cover with 2 nuts up front and push pins in rear(some guys have used large washers in the middle of the cover where there are some large holes that line up with some threaded studs-I didn't do this). I don't know that the cover is really necessary, but some people said it is so I put it back on, plus it does have clips to hold the traction control lines up. This is for a 06, don't know if 04's are the same.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry, fellas. Just went out and did it while I had a scrap of open time and didn't feel like bringing the camera along.

Just pull a couple of those push pins with a flat blade screwdriver. On the 2004's, the middle two will allow you to open a little trap door -- just look up and you'll see it. You can not miss it.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Did mine this afternoon. It's a 10 minute procedure. Here's a few pics:









_Here's the piece to remove. It's under the plastic shield between the mufflers. To drop the shield, there's about four bolts to remove and two plastic stakes that hold it to the rear bumper._









_Here's the sucker removed. It's held on by four lock nuts._









_And the naked underside. I went ahead and reinstalled the plastic shield after this pic. It's not as sturdy as before since it was partially mounted to the towing bracket, but it will hold._









_Now my car is 12.5lbs lighter._


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Verdoro!:cheers


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Gracias!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I removed the gas tank sheild, muffler heat shields, spare tire and associated hardware and subtracted teh difference between my 4" bullets compared to teh factory mufflers and I got a total of 91 lbs. Add the 12.5 for that thing and you have a total of at least 100lbs. For every 100 pounds reduced you increase your 1/4 mile times by 1 tenth of a second. 

However, your traction gets worse without the weight on the wheels. Believe me! Maybe relocating the battery and ridding some stuff under the hood will help balance it out.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I removed the gas tank sheild, muffler heat shields, spare tire and associated hardware and subtracted the difference between my 4" bullets compared to teh factory mufflers and I got a total of 91 lbs. Add the 12.5 for that thing and you have a total of at least 100lbs. For every 100 pounds reduced you increase your 1/4 mile times by 1 tenth of a second. 

However, your traction gets worse without the weight on the wheels. Believe me! Maybe relocating the battery and ridding some stuff under the hood will help balance it out.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I removed the gas tank sheild, muffler heat shields, spare tire and associated hardware and subtracted the difference between my 4" bullets compared to the factory mufflers and I got a total of 91 lbs. Add the 12.5 for that thing and you have a total of at least 100lbs. For every 100 pounds reduced you increase your 1/4 mile times by 1 tenth of a second. 

However, your traction gets worse without the weight on the wheels. Believe me! Maybe relocating the battery and ridding some stuff under the hood will help balance it out.

*OOPS! My computer jacked up on me...will a moderator please delete the extra posts!!*


----------

